# New DirecTV Install



## tekati (Feb 1, 2012)

I recently moved and had directv come and move my services. When I moved I only had one of the two receivers at the new place in the living room.

I have 4 receivers connected right now but when I connect the 5th one I get the 771B error and I am pretty sure it is because I have 8 channels connected on one leg of the SWiM 16. Where exactly is the SWiM 16? Is it the LNB's on the dish? So if I disconnected the LNB and ran a second wire into the TV box to a seperate leg for the last receiver would that work?

Is is the LNB not the SWiM16 and there is something else going on here?


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

There should four wires coming off your dish, the first box they're connected to should be a SWiM-16


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

You're looking for something like this:


----------



## wallfishman (Dec 31, 2008)

tekati said:


> I recently moved and had directv come and move my services. When I moved I only had one of the two receivers at the new place in the living room.
> 
> I have 4 receivers connected right now but when I connect the 5th one I get the 771B error and I am pretty sure it is because I have 8 channels connected on one leg of the SWiM 16. Where exactly is the SWiM 16? Is it the LNB's on the dish? So if I disconnected the LNB and ran a second wire into the TV box to a seperate leg for the last receiver would that work?
> 
> Is is the LNB not the SWiM16 and there is something else going on here?


if you did not have 5 receivers hooked up at installation day it is unlikely you have a swm16 at all. go look at your dish. if there is only one wire u have a regular swm lnb and can only have 8 tuners total.


----------



## tekati (Feb 1, 2012)

wallfishman said:


> if you did not have 5 receivers hooked up at installation day it is unlikely you have a swm16 at all. go look at your dish. if there is only one wire u have a regular swm lnb and can only have 8 tuners total.


I only have 1 wire. Looks like DTV will be making a service call after all


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

tekati said:


> I only have 1 wire. Looks like DTV will be making a service call after all


For some strange reason, you must keep telling them it is *tuners* and not *receivers* that *can't exceed 8*.


----------



## Ronomy (Jan 24, 2012)

tekati said:


> I only have 1 wire. Looks like DTV will be making a service call after all


Five receivers is OK! How many DVR's?

You can use an 8 output splitter with your single wire lnb. Just can't exceed 8 tuners. Each DVR has two tuners. Do the math on your setup.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Drucifer said:


> For some strange reason, you must keep telling them it is *tuners* and not *receivers* that *can't exceed 8*.


No. The issue was that the OP only had 8 tuners hooked up after the move, so a SWM-LNB was used. Now that they want the 5th receiver connected, the system will show them over 8 tuners so it will generate a SWM16 to be installed.

- Merg


----------

